# Finally I've Been Stung by the Scorpion Milbros Cast Aluminum Scorpion



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Well, I've wanted a Scorpion for a long time now. I couldn't afford a custom, my request on the wanted forum got no response...I thought Perk 9 would net me one before the MWST but alas, not to be. I broke down and ordered one from Milbros in cast aluminium. It took a bit to clear customs but at last I have it. Fit and finish is great. It fits my hands wonderfully and locks right in. I don't think there is anyway I could hold it different from session to session, it locks in tight. I've never banded a metal frame and it is a bit slippery. After I had her banded up, however I fell in love. 1st, 2nd and third shots were on the money. The Aiming dimp was perfect for my setup and its dead on target. I am stung and I love it. Hope its not beginners luck but I love this thing. It has some heft and feels good in the hand. I am very satisfied with my purchase. Milbros did a great job and I will be doing business with them again. Only hitch was customs in Chicago.

MWST here we come


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Gorgeous slingshot! Congrats.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Ahahaha couldn't hold out till August heh? Nice going. It looks the business so get a vid up of you blasting that thing.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Gorgeous slingshot! Congrats.


Thanks and yes its awfully Purdy 



roirizla said:


> Ahahaha couldn't hold out till August heh? Nice going. It looks the business so get a vid up of you blasting that thing.
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


No I couldn't hold out. I need to work on my video skills. I have a go pro knock off and good video on my Panosonic FZ70 but haven't taken the time to master it. I will try to this week.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Can't beat Pete and his crew at Pro-Shot. Quality stuff, great to deal with and just all-around nice people! Great frame!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Flatband said:


> Can't beat Pete and his crew at Pro-Shot. Quality stuff, great to deal with and just all-around nice people! Great frame!


Yes, good people. I love this thing, especially the weight.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

August?


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

StretchandEat said:


> August?


It's a minor joke on the painful exercise in patience from the "Finally the next step begins" thread.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Enjoy your new slingshot looks very nice


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Soooo sweet. Enjoy


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Oh I am, only downside blinding glare if the sun is in a particular direction. Other



pult421 said:


> Soooo sweet. Enjoy


Thanks and oh I am enjoying it , only downside that I have found is blinding glare if the sun is in a particular direction. Other than that I am shooting better that my best with it.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

What were the shipping costs? Did you order prior to the Brexit vote? Why the trouble/delay in Customs?

Thanx.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

10 pounds $12.93 I ordered prior to Brexit, it shipped on the day of the vote 6/23/2016 and arrived at the ISC in Chicago on 6/26/2016 where it sat until 7/2 the Chicago ISC is notorious for holdups and in fact I am pleased it got here as fast as it did.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Consequently just ran through the first set of bands at lunch, luckily ii had three other frame in the Back pack and ready to roll. The Scorpion is Spot on and somehow has seemed to magically improved my accuracy on my other frames too......Its magic ok, I am not questioning it


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Snazzy lookin' get Truth. Has me thinking about enduring an argument with my incredibly lovely and understanding wife- :wub:

Do you usually shoot full pinch?


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Depends on the frame. It's my favored grip but I love my Scout and shoot it with thumb support. One day will get out the dremel and make it more comfy for pinch but I am hitting well with the thumb support so why mess with a good thing?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Copy and thanks. I just can't do thumb support. There's a wrongness to it for me. Frustrating because it seems like all the winners of events like you're about to attend, use it. No worries- the journey is the thing. You think you're gonna use Scorp @ MWST?


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Most Definitely, I don't know how I knew having never shot one but it just looked "Right" The dimensions are such that it locks into my hand one way and only one way. I can't hold it another way. Not the same for my other frames. Its like built in consistency. Though as I said....it seems like its improved accuracy across my frame set, Perhaps now my hand knows what a correct orientation is or it it just a passing fad and it will all go to krap at the mwst( this is most likely lol)


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Well, I wish you luck Truth, and I'm glad we're good.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Thanks, You should roll on out to The MWST its a good time


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's a beauty !! They don't have enough to worry about in Chicago, they're trying to retain murder capital status!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

devils son in law said:


> That's a beauty !! They don't have enough to worry about in Chicago, they're trying to retain murder capital status!


After the 4th of July weekend shooting's I don't think there would be any trouble in retaining their dubious title


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

Sweet! Your patience has paid off. Looks like a winner :king:


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Mr. P said:


> Sweet! Your patience has paid off. Looks like a winner :king:


So far so good. My first banding was perfect and the edge of the band sank in the dimp. Perfect for my aim. Killed that band set in a day, lol the second though I tried to get it in the exact same spot was higher and its just out of the dimp at full draw. It affected accuracy a tad but not too badly. Its just adjusting. I wonder if there is anyway to insure I get my bands in the exact same spot every time?


----------



## cops007 (Sep 12, 2015)

Are these ambidextrous as am wanting one?


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

cops007 said:


> Are these ambidextrous as am wanting one?


No they are not ambidextrous


----------

